# Computer Repairs Sydney & Adelaide



## go2geeks (11 mo ago)

Go2Geeks Australia provides a specialist Apple Mac computer repair service. Our certified and trained Mac repair technicians are able to repair all types of Mac desktop computers, Apple laptop computers, and iPads. We provide Adelaide emergency computer repairs both onsite and offsite, and offer our customers *free pick up and delivery service, along with loan laptops in the event that we can’t provide you with a same-day solution.*


----------

